# living on a boat in greece



## gemballa

Hi all, next year i aim to sell up, buy a boat to live the dream in the ionian seas !!!
I would like to live half year in uk and other in greece.
would sailing back to uk be a major problem, i would like to live on my boat 12 months. any ideas folks if you have done it ?


----------



## greece4now

Sounds like fun! All set or at planning stage? Always wanted to do that!



gemballa said:


> Hi all, next year i aim to sell up, buy a boat to live the dream in the ionian seas !!!
> I would like to live half year in uk and other in greece.
> would sailing back to uk be a major problem, i would like to live on my boat 12 months. any ideas folks if you have done it ?


----------



## scoobie

gemballa said:


> Hi all, next year i aim to sell up, buy a boat to live the dream in the ionian seas !!!
> I would like to live half year in uk and other in greece.
> would sailing back to uk be a major problem, i would like to live on my boat 12 months. any ideas folks if you have done it ?


Hi, Have not sailed to the Uk but have met people who do that at the marina. There are lots of boats for sale in the Ionian at the moment so for sure you could get a bargain at the moment. The reason for this is that any one who earns an income in Greece has to now pay a tax on their boats each year. I think you will have to pay something for being in Greek waters but not sure what it is. Sounds great and i am sure you will love it.


----------



## Costas_GB_and_GR

Catch up with Vas. He sailed a boat from UK to the Ionian (Kefalonia) and he spends considerable time in it . Here is his story Welcome to MondoCosseri.com and Cosseri.com

He is a friend, I am sure he has some tips for you.

Ionian sea and sailing...A fantastic dream that you can make come true...
Read Vas's adventures on bringing the boat to Kefalonia 
Welcome to MondoCosseri.com and Cosseri.com
go to the links and look bat the photos and the story about his odyssey from UK to Kefalonia

See you soon sailing in the Ionian sea...


----------



## greekjock

[

We bought a yacht in Greece 5 years ago & have been sailing the eastern Med. ever since.
You ask about sailing back to the UK Why would you want to do this? 
If you plan to sail in the summer months and return to UK in the winter,there are plenty of places to leave the boat safely.
Buying can be easy.the place is awash with boats for sale,this is partly because the economic situation has priced many people out of owning a boat.Greece is now an expensive country to sail in,compared to a few years ago.
You need to have a good budget if you want to have a decent standard of living,Food,drinks fuel and services all add up.
Having said all that ,it is still a wonderful place to sail.
I would suggest that you charter for a couple of weeks first,to get the feel of the area,the Ionian has plenty of charter boats available .


----------



## gemballa

gemballa said:


> Hi all, next year i aim to sell up, buy a boat to live the dream in the ionian seas !!!
> I would like to live half year in uk and other in greece.
> would sailing back to uk be a major problem, i would like to live on my boat 12 months. any ideas folks if you have done it ?


Thanks Jock,
Realise now would need to buy a vessell in greece and moor/ take out the water in the winter.
I would have to sort out a boat or mobile home then for the uk for the time i am here.
Plenty to think about !


----------



## gemballa

You mention safe areas to leave a boat, where would this be ?
What sort of cost is involved .
Thanx
Ian


----------



## scoobie

Hi
The main marina where we live charges the same in the water as out and is really expensive. Winter price about 350euros a month and summer 450 euros a month. We have our boat in a boat yard, 200euros for the crane to lift it out and move it to the boat yard then 97 euros a month, the boat is just over 10meters. You pay per meter .


----------



## greekjock

scoobie said:


> Hi
> The main marina where we live charges the same in the water as out and is really expensive. Winter price about 350euros a month and summer 450 euros a month. We have our boat in a boat yard, 200euros for the crane to lift it out and move it to the boat yard then 97 euros a month, the boat is just over 10meters. You pay per meter .


There are not many marinas in Greece,but try to avoid them where possible as they are becoming very expensive.
Boat yards are all over the place..mainland & islands,and as stated above are much more affordable.

We have actually moved the boat to Turkey,not so much as it is a bit cheaper,but we can get more convenient flights to/from the UK.


----------



## Pauli

Hello, i'm new. Have been travelling in my campervan since January and am now in Turkey. My plan was to buy a boat in Turkey but have decided to head for the Ionian. Can anyone put me straight on the tax paid/not paid situation? Is this VAT or something else?


----------



## greekjock

Pauli said:


> Hello, i'm new. Have been travelling in my campervan since January and am now in Turkey. My plan was to buy a boat in Turkey but have decided to head for the Ionian. Can anyone put me straight on the tax paid/not paid situation? Is this VAT or something else?


It's quite simple. I assume you are looking at second hand boats .... so.

If you buy a boat anywhere in the EU ,you need to check that VAT has been paid on the boat...no matter where it has been paid.If it has not been paid then you should negotiate on the price asked in order to compensate for this.

In other words...(1) you buy a privately owned boat in Greece ...It was originally built in the Uk (for example) and VAT was paid at the time, so it will have a VAT paid certificate . That's fine .
(2) you buy an ex charter boat in Greece...As it has been used commercially,the original owner (charter Co) will have reclaimed the VAT on the original purchase price,so as you are a private non commercial owner you will have to pay VAT based on the value of the boat.

If you have to pay the VAT when you buy the boat,you must pay it at the rate of VAT in the country where you buy the boat,and in Greece for example this is as I recall 24% ..which adds a lot to your price. 

If you buy in Turkey in order to sail over to Greece you should make sure that the boat you buy has an VAT paid certificate from an EU country , as, when you get to Greece you are likely to be asked for it and if you don't have it you will be charged for the VAT there and then. Expensive.!!! 

Essentially,the best plan is to buy a boat which has a VAT paid certificate included. Ask to see it.


----------



## Pauli

Many thanks, you have painted a very clear, informative picture for me.


----------

